# Vintage porcelain



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I stopped at the bar the other day for lunch. If you ain't pissing into something this cool you're at the wrong bar. This place was like 150 years old.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

That's pretty cool. This is from a local BBQ place.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are a few that will get your attention.
http://www.urinal.net/archive/topten.php


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

89plumbum said:


> That's pretty cool. This is from a local BBQ place.





Now I want one!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Please tell me the upper urinal is piped in?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

That upper urinal is awesome. I would definitely try to make the shot. I feel bad for the cleaning personnel having to clean the wall each night.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Here's a few I've come across in my travels lately.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

And....a few more


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Sorry for the repeats.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Sorry for the repeats.



I think that last one is a very large marijuana pipe.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> I think that last one is a very large marijuana pipe.


:vs_laugh: For the stoner that smokes a pound each time.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

chonkie said:


> :vs_laugh: For the stoner that smokes a pound each time.


I always smoke my marijuanas a pound at a time.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Keg urinals


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s some vintage porcelain- Crane Criterion


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Here’s the matching sink


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s some vintage porcelain- Crane Criterion


You sure they didn't call it "the Pelican"?

Anyway I hate most toilet design except mine. It was a journey and a half to get it!

The sink is nice, not the color...

.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Cool old tub and tile. I like the inset for the toilet paper. It doubles as a pillow when soaking in the tub.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I always smoke my marijuanas a pound at a time.


and you dont even share....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Here’s some vintage porcelain- Crane Criterion





I have a customer with one of those in white. Made in 52 or 53. Good thing the seats hold up well, other wise you'd have to take a blow torch to a new one!








.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Beautiful color of sink and oven


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Beautiful color of sink and oven
> View attachment 131221
> View attachment 131222


avocado green!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Beautiful color of sink and oven
> View attachment 131221
> View attachment 131222


I had the stove/oven combo in that color! I still have the hood above my workbench!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Logtec said:


> avocado green!


Those were the DAYS my friend


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Hermitage Hotel Men's Bathroom


This award-winning men's bathroom was just too beautiful to not allow women to see.




www.atlasobscura.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Hermitage Hotel Men's Bathroom
> 
> 
> This award-winning men's bathroom was just too beautiful to not allow women to see.
> ...


I like that a lot. I hope there are hidden buttons and those aren't "waterless" urinals.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Well son of a biscuit! I just called, and apparently they're waterless. I hope the traps are exposed in the basement, assuming they have one. 

They recently renovated. My guess is all the fixtures are reproductions. The sinks have soap dispensers, doubt you'd have that extra hole on the original models. The peg legs don't seem to match in color. The faucets appear to be a clam shell design, I think I see the parting lines in the photo 

I guess it's close enough for any non-plumber. It is a beautiful bathroom.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

When I visited they were the originals from the 50's. It was jaw dropping. I dragged my wife in to see them (it was allowed). For some unknown reason, she didn't share my enthusiasm.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

We had those urinals when I was in grade school. Haven’t seen one in many years.


----------

